# Changing cable TV hook-up



## Blueeyes (Apr 2, 2011)

We recently bought a new TT. The outside hook-up for tv cable does not include hook-up for our satellite dish (or so we were told at the rv lot). 
We were told that we could install another plate where we could hook-up the cable for the sat. dish & the receiver. 
Does anyone know anything about this and & how hard is it to do?
Thanks!
Deb


----------



## Clay L (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: Changing cable TV hook-up

There are several ways to do it. Winegard recommends the diagram below.

Making the connections the way Winegard recommends does not require adding any coax connectors to the wall plate or another wall plate.

Note that this assumes your front TV is connected to the coax connector on the front of the wall plate. If yours isn't, there should be  a splitter in the line labeled "To second TV" that will send the signal to both the front and rear TVs (if you have two TVs).

What Winegard calls a "power supply" below is the wall plate with the antenna booster switch and LED showing when the amplifier is on.

If you still want to be able to use the external cable in for both cable TV and the external dish just add an A/B switch to switch the incoming coax from the sat receiver "sat input"  to the sat receiver "TV input".

One thing not shown in the diagram is using the RCA type connections between the sat receiver and the TV. I connect them and get a better picture with no interference from any local channels. You have to select a "video in" with your TV menu instead of using channel 3 (for example). You can also use a HDMI cable if your receiver and TV support it.

If you have a video distribution box that will have to be taken into account.

See the diagram here http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v425/ClayL/Winegardsathookup.jpg


----------



## Blueeyes (Apr 4, 2011)

Re: Changing cable TV hook-up

Thanks so much for your reply. I am going to try it out today.
Deb


----------

